
Apache CouchDB developers respond to UbuntuOne issue - taylorbuley
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Apache-CouchDB-developers-respond-to-UbuntuOne-issue-1388447.html
======
mey
The intended use of CouchDB in UbuntuOne seemed to be tailor fit with the
technical design. (Distributed master/master replication and resolution,
eventual consistency etc)

I'd love a write up with more technical details describing the issues.

~~~
oconnor0
I agree. The whole thing sounds like "It should have worked but, for an
unspecified reason, didn't."

Unfortunately, I wouldn't be surprised if it never really comes out. Company
proprietary information and all that.

~~~
toyg
Aren't Canonical and CouchDB all open-sourcey, community-first etc etc etc?
Then why the secrecy here?

To me, it sounds like couchdb just failed to scale in a big way and revealing
how would basically kill the project, so Canonical are trying to do the polite
thing.

